# How long can fish stay in the pet store bag?



## kareng

Bro in law bought me a small fish tank for xmas/bday, and he took me to get a couple of gold fish this morning for it. I was only meant to be at work for an hour this morning, so I got the fish on the way into work, but its been busy and I cant leave to go home. They have been in the clear plastic bag pet shops put fish in for over 3 hours now, and i feel soooo sorry for them, and really really guilty for keeping them in a teeny bag. 

Put my mind at rest and tell me they will be ok! Pleaseeee!! 

O, and I called the fish fred and barney


----------



## Guest

Hi, it depends on the bag I think, some can be ok for a few hours if there is enough oxygen inside, I've kept mine in for over 3 hours I think once before as I floated the bag in the new tank, as they have to get used to the new water temp. 

Hope they are ok  and congrats on the new fish hehe


----------



## Guest

Also if you're at work (and the fish are with you?) could you not put them in a container of some sort for the time being? Maybe this would help them if there isnt much oxgyen in the bag?


----------



## scosha37

If i am right and remember when i worked in the pet shop they can live in the bag fine for 7-8 hours ...

what did you get??... they prob be fine just make sure they dont go into the corners of the bags when you sit it down thye like to go in there, what i used to do was tape the side of the bags up so there wasent a corner to go into...


----------



## kareng

thanks guys! I dont know anything about fish other than when I was a kid. The bro in law has a big massive tropical tank, so he got me liking fish (I knwo goldfish are a lot different lol) 
One is just regualr gold, witha whiteish tail (which, I have noticed, has been chewed a bit) 
The other one the pet shop guy told me its a koi? I think? But he told me it is fine for my tank, as it will only grow as much as its surroundings let it or soemthing.


----------



## Guest

kareng said:


> thanks guys! I dont know anything about fish other than when I was a kid. The bro in law has a big massive tropical tank, so he got me liking fish (I knwo goldfish are a lot different lol)
> One is just regualr gold, witha whiteish tail (which, I have noticed, has been chewed a bit)
> The other one the pet shop guy told me its a koi? I think? But he told me it is fine for my tank, as it will only grow as much as its surroundings let it or soemthing.


I've had Cold water n Tropical, and I prefer Coldwater! even though Tropical are prettier  lol cold are easier to look after I think.

I'm suprised they sold you a Koi knowing it was for a tank, my local pet shops wont allow people to buy them unless it's for a pond. They're beautiful though, grow massive 

Love the names by the way


----------



## kareng

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/960/35021308.JPG looks a bit like that one, but more black in it. Quite simialr, not identical. 
There was a black one I wanted, but he told me it wasnt for tanks. It was so lovely though. Kept on swimming up to look at me (I thinks so anyways lol ) 
The koi one just looked like a fred, so I went for barney to match just.


----------



## scosha37

OH what a lovly fish!... my mum had one years ago it was tiny ended up over 2ft long but he was cute she called him Koi-boy!..

has it got little wiskers like the chinesse man...


----------



## kareng

It doesnt actually! Is it meant to? 
I dont mind, he is cute the way he is. Work is cold, and the bag they are in is extremly cold. Really hope they will be ok. 
Calling into dogstrust on the way home too, which closes at 4, arghhh! Hope i can get there in time. Hopefully getting a doggy too. Finally persuaded the OH to at least go and look with me!


----------



## Guest

kareng said:


> It doesnt actually! Is it meant to?
> I dont mind, he is cute the way he is. Work is cold, and the bag they are in is extremly cold. Really hope they will be ok.
> Calling into dogstrust on the way home too, which closes at 4, arghhh! Hope i can get there in time. Hopefully getting a doggy too. Finally persuaded the OH to at least go and look with me!


Fish _and_ a doggie all in the same day?!  you've made me want to start my fish tank up again... when my last fish died (he was a Minnow) he was with me for about 5/6 years, called him Zero... I put the tank away and haven't had the space to have the tank out again! Might have to do a move around 

What dog you after? Or is it the case of when you see it, you'll know?


----------



## sullivan

Cold water fish are generally ok within half an hour standing inside your tank. If its a koi that you have for your tank your have to see how quickley it grows as there normally for ponds. Your have to make sure it has plenty of filtration and pump as they prefere moving water. They can grow quite large so your have to see how big it gets they normally tell you the size at maturity on the tanks there held in to give you some idear at the pet shop.. If you upgrade at all at a later date a koi will grow normally to the size of your tank. Very pretty fish though. You can get a fancy goldfish that is a black moor but there cold water orientals and better with there own species as they can get fin pecked by faster fish. Golden minnows are nice cold water fish and very suitable for tanks to.


----------



## kareng

didnt get them home until 5.30 last night. Left them in the tank for half hour just to get used to the water, then I let them out. They both really do have a personalitly!! I think so anyway. Fred (koi) is really interested in whats going on outside, and anytime I stand beside the tank, he follows me around lol.
Barney (goldfish) is more interested in the stones, and the bubbles!

The tank is a smallish one. It came with bubbles and a light though. So it looks real nice. 

We never got time to go to the dogstrust. Think we are going today though. We want a german shepherd. There is another guy we have heard about giving one away free to a good home, as he rescued it from someone who didnt look after it well, but he doesnt have the room for it. Its a Bitch though, and id prefer a dog. Its not neutered either so would have to get that done. 
Think the plan for today is dogstrust, have a nosey there, then go to this lads house about his dog, take it for a walk, and see what we think. 

Will let you know!


----------



## Guest

kareng said:


> Barney (goldfish) is more interested in the stones, and the bubbles!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL reminded me of the part in Finding Nemo, where that fish is obsessed with the bubbles. "Bubbles bubbles bubbles!"  Ahem...
Click to expand...


----------



## garrettslaughter

Well this will depends upon the kind of bag you have got. If you are able to store your fish in a quality bag, wherein the fish can have enough oxygen inside, I am sure it can survive for long before you put them in the new tank.


----------



## Phoenix24

The goldfish, and definitely the koi, would be better in a pond. Its a myth, of sorts, that they only grow to the size of their surroundings. what happens is actually they can't grow bigger and they get stunted, which can result in deformations of their body, swim bladder disorders, generally poor health - and probably an early death.

Koi can grow to about a foot long, and goldfish can also get massive. They can live for 15 years or so, but will only get to full size if in a suitable sized home (ie a pond for the koi, or a really huge tank for the goldfish). 

If you can get the koi at least into a pond you will be doing your fish a kindness.

As for the oxygen in the bag - open it from time to time and reclose it the same way the pet store tied it. Ideally the fish should be out of the bag and in its home within half an hour. The amount of ammonia that the fish will be sitting in after hours and hours will probably damage it and may even kill it. The oxygen is only one issue.


----------



## michaeljohnso

OH what a lovly fish!... my mum had one years ago it was tiny ended up over 2ft long but he was cute she called him Koi-boy!..


----------

